# Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)



## Joel-92 (29. November 2017)

*Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Hallo, ich bräuchte eine Switch Empfehlung für eine kleine Firma. Der Switch soll in einem Rack eingebaut werden. 
Derzeit befindet sich ein 24-Port Switch im Einsatz, der nur 100 MBit kann, deshalb die Neuanschaffung.

Am Switch angeschlossen wird:

- FritzBox von der das Internet kommt
- 10 PCs
- NAS
- All-in-One Drucker/Scanner
- Drucker
- ein weiterer Switch, an dem weitere 3 Drucker angeschlossen sind. 

Wäre dieser sinnvoll, oder lieber ein 0815 Switch oder lieber managed? 
TP-LINK TL-SG1024DE 24x Gigabit-Easy-Smart-Switch IGMPv3

Danke.


----------



## Abductee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Managed für zum Beispiel VLANs ist schon ganz nett wenn du zum Beispiel die Drucker in einem eigenen Netz betreiben möchtest.
Port-Securitiy kann auch ein Thema sein.

Produktvergleich ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, ZyXEL GS1900 Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, 2x SFP (GS1900-24-EU0101F/GS1900-24-GB0101F) | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hab selber einen Switch von dieser Serie und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Joel-92 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Managed für zum Beispiel VLANs ist schon ganz nett wenn du zum Beispiel die Drucker in einem eigenen Netz betreiben möchtest.
> Port-Securitiy kann auch ein Thema sein.
> 
> Produktvergleich ZyXEL GS1900 Desktop Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, ZyXEL GS1900 Rackmount Gigabit Smart Switch, 24x RJ-45, 2x SFP (GS1900-24-EU0101F/GS1900-24-GB0101F) | Geizhals Deutschland
> Ich hab selber einen Switch von dieser Serie und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.



Bräuchte man dann nicht 2 Netzwerkkarten in jedem PC (eine fürs Internet, eine für die Drucker) wenn man die Drucker in ein anderes Netz einbindet?


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Nein, man kann beim Switch einstellen welcher Port mit dem anderen reden darf.
Das erfordert dann aber auch etwas Grundwissen.


----------



## Stockmann (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bräuchte eine Switch Empfehlung für eine kleine Firma. Der Switch soll in einem Rack eingebaut werden.
> Derzeit befindet sich ein 24-Port Switch im Einsatz, der nur 100 MBit kann, deshalb die Neuanschaffung.
> 
> Am Switch angeschlossen wird:
> ...



Meine Empfehlung im Firmenumfeld wäre was von HP (Aruba Serie).

Aber der ZyXEL funktioniert auch, jedoch ist dieser deutlich schwerer zu konfigurieren als ein HP und es können ggf. Fehler in der Firmware vorkommen.

Allerdings würde ich empfehlen in deinem falle dies von einem Fachmann machen zu lassen, wenn der Switch konfiguriert werden muss.


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Hallo zusammen,

@Abductee deiner Aussage:

Nein, man kann beim Switch einstellen welcher Port mit dem anderen reden darf.

kann ich nicht zustimmen!

Du brauchst einen Router, der zwischen den Netzen routet..Oder aber einen Layer-3 Switch, damit würde es dann auch gehen.

Das kann die Fritz!Box leider nicht!

TP-Link würde ich die Finger von lassen!

Wie hoch ist euer Budget?

Wachst ihr demnächst eventuell noch?

Machen mehrere Netze bei euch Sinn?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*



wuurian schrieb:


> Nein, man kann beim Switch einstellen welcher Port mit dem anderen reden darf.
> 
> kann ich nicht zustimmen!
> 
> ...



Das hab ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, man kann beim Switch einstellen welcher Port mit dem anderen reden darf.
> Das erfordert dann aber auch etwas Grundwissen.



Sorry, aber was ist das dann?


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Ich hab den Managed Zyxel empfohlen, die Fritzbox hast du dazugedichtet.

Wie Stockmann aber schon richtig gesagt hat sollte man sich da auskennen, ein Laie ist mit einem unmanged Switch besser beraten.


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Sorry, aber du täuscht dich!

Die habe ich nicht dazu gedichtet, die habe ich nur erwähnt,  weil er mit deinem verlinkten Switch und seiner Fritz!Box niemals routen kann!
Es ist nämlich nur ein Layer2 Switch, und kein Layer3 Switch!

Daher ist deine Aussage so nicht richtig!

Viele Grüße

Ist ja nicht böse gemeint, will dem TO nur unnötigen Ärger und Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Ich hab die 8-Port Variante von dem Switch und bei mir geht das.
Über die Portsecurity kastrier ich den div. Gerätschaften den Zugriff auf mein NAS.

Meintest du den Zugriff aus einem eigenem VLAN ins andere?


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*

Das machst du dann wahrscheinlich auf Basis der MAC-Adresse?

Ja, das meinte ich, sonst kann er ja keine VLAN´s nutzen, weil kein Gerät von ihm routen kann..


----------



## Stockmann (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Switch Empfehlung für Firma (24-Port für Rack)*



wuurian schrieb:


> Das machst du dann wahrscheinlich auf Basis der MAC-Adresse?
> 
> Ja, das meinte ich, sonst kann er ja keine VLAN´s nutzen, weil kein Gerät von ihm routen kann..



Man kann auch in eine FritzBox statische Routen eintragen.
Allerdings ist das Mist.

Wie gesagt ein einfacher 24Port Switch und alles ist gut.


----------

